
More secrets revealed: Galaxy Tab’s uninspiring U.S. sales numbers - iProject
http://gigaom.com/apple/more-secrets-revealed-galaxy-tabs-uninspiring-u-s-sales-numbers/
======
jmillikin

      > The discrepancy in numbers occurs again in the second
      > quarter of 2012. A research report from IDC last week
      > showed Samsung sold 2.3 million Galaxy Tabs worldwide.
      > The court documents show that in the U.S., between April
      > and June, Samsung sold 37,000 units.
    

The IDC report says that Samsung _shipped_ 2.3 million units. Once again, an
idiot tech blogger is unable to comprehend the distinction between "shipped"
and "sold".

Any company can ship a few million units, given a sufficiently large supply
chain and capital reserve. They've only been sold if a customer has bought
one, and held it through the refund period.

